# Konqueror, Kuickshow - no JPEG Display



## Ruler2112 (Aug 16, 2012)

Something odd began happening with my system of late, FreeBSD 8.2 amd64 with KDE 3.5.10_8.

I've not installed or upgraded much recently, but I honestly don't know when the last time I looked at graphic files is.  (It's not something memorable enough to take special note of - it's just one of those things that work and you take for granted until it doesn't.)  The only new ports I've installed that I can remember are rsync and nmap, the latter of which needed an upgraded pcre.  (Upgrading pcre broke firefox36 and thunderbird until I created a symbolic link /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0 to /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.1, but all has been fine since.)

The problem is that in Konqueror, all graphic files show up blank and the title says 64x64 as the dimension.  However, if you hover over a file, it shows a preview correctly in the popup window.  Also noticed at the same time is that Kuickshow displays all JPEGs as totally black, though it does have the correct dimension listed.  The GIF I tried as a test showed up nearly right - only wrong thing is that it shows as having a black background.  Everything previews, opens, and shows correctly in GIMP, which to me indicates a shared library somewhere as the problem and that GIMP uses it's own.

Anybody have ideas of what may have caused it or, better yet, how I could go about fixing it?  I've already tried recompiling kuickshow and deinstalling/reinstalling it, but it had absolutely no effect.  The oddest thing is that I haven't touched the ports tree since getting the system working, so the software is as it was when it was installed & working.  (I thought of updating the ports tree and reinstalling again, but this is a real stretch and I feel that there's something wrong that I'm just not seeing.)


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 16, 2012)

Check, this PR:ports/149843, was closed.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 17, 2012)

I looked at that PR and decided to recompile/reinstall imlib without updating, as it *was* working with the existing versions of the ports involved.  Of course, I ran into problems.  

imlib insisted on installing libungif, which refused to install while libgif was installed.  Following the directions on the screen, I ran pkg_delete libgif-blah, but that didn't remove it so I had to add -f to force it.  After that, I compiled and installed imlib without trouble.  However, kuickshow refused to start, complaining that libgif wasn't found.  Obviously, I had to remove libungif to install libgif, but it still didn't work.  (Sorry - can't remember what it said and it's scrolled off the screen.)

I gave up and updated the ports tree, irregardless of the fact that everything was working at one point with the ports as they were.  Over 10,000 port patches later, libgif and libungif don't exist in ports and everything I try to compile complains with the following:


```
===>  pkgconf-0.8.6 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
```

I wanted to ask before deleting pkg-config, as it sounds rather important.

I did see that /usr/ports/UPDATING says that pkg-config has been replaced by pkgconf and to use portmaster or portupgrade to migrate, but I have neither installed and prefer to do make ; make deinstall ; make reinstall to upgrade ports when necessary.  (Plus, I'm not certain I could compile either portmaster or portupgrade without having pkgconf installed.)  I tried pkg_delete pkg-config-blah, but there's too much stuff depending on it to remove without -f and I do NOT want to nuke my system.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

The problem is in graphics/imlib after switching dependency from 
libungif to giflib. 

Possible _workaround_, create those symlinks


```
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/libgif.a /usr/local/lib/libungif.a
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/libgif.la /usr/local/lib/libungif.la
# ln -s /usr/local/lib/libgif.so /usr/local/lib/libungif.so
```


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 17, 2012)

Wish I had waited before updating the ports tree... now I have to resolve the pkg-config/pkgconf conflict before continuing.  374 of my 643 installed ports require pkg-config and I'm scared to forcibly remove it, but can't compile/install anything without pkgconf and pkgconf won't even make with pkg-config installed.  I'm not going to have to recompile all 374 dependent ports afterward, am I?


----------



## kpa (Aug 19, 2012)

You can replace the old devel/pkg-config port with the new devel/pkgconf port. The /usr/ports/UPDATING has the instructions:


```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
  or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```

You can ignore the dependencies, devel/pkg-config wasn't really needed as a run time dependency (with few exeptions), it was made a run time dependency on almost every GNOME related port unnecessarily. There is no need to recompile any dependent ports in this case.


----------



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

*help*

Hey im trying to install php on my freebsd and im getting this error can someone help ? 

No package 'openssl' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables XSERVERCFLAGS_CFLAGS
and XSERVERCFLAGS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

gmake: *** [config.status] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/accerciser.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility/accerciser.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/accessibility.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports.
Home# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
Home# make install
===>   php5-5.4.5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/apxs - found
===>   php5-5.4.5 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   php5-5.4.5 depends on executable: pkgconf - not found
===>    Verifying install for pkgconf in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.8.6

===>  pkgconf-0.8.6 conflicts with installed package(s):
      pkg-config-0.25_1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1


----------



## tjk3042 (Aug 20, 2012)

They install files into the same place.
Home#       pkg-config-0.25_1
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** Error code 1
pkg-config-0.25_1: Command not found.

Home# Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.

*** Error code 1


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, I have good news and bad news.

The good news is that I was able to install portmaster without running into the pkg-config/pkgconf conflict.  By doing so, I was able to run the commands in /usr/ports/UPDATING.  The second command is running now and appears to be recompiling all the ports installed.  (Examples include kde3, perl, python, ffmpeg, and so on.)

I broke out of it when I first saw what it was doing and tried to fix it manually after running just the first command, but 3 dependencies down the list, kuickshow complained about libpng.6 being required by libkdeprint.so.  I created a symbolic link to libpng.so and kuickshow then ran, but exhibited the same behavior as in my original post.  I'm re-running the second command and allowing it to recompile my entire system now.

I thought dll-hell/dependency-hell and having things quit working at random was only a windoze/linux thing???


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, you add another experience to improve the updates in this incredible Operating System, because people want this, isn't? First time I had a minor problem, apply _windoze_ fix: format and reinstall. That's not a great philosophy.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 23, 2012)

After compiling/upgrading/installing all 107 ports that portupgrade wanted to, I started KDE and discovered that neither the keyboard or mouse worked.  After swearing at it, I rebooted and tried again.  Don't know if it heard me cussing it out or if it just needed something restarted, but the keyboard/mouse now function.  

However, after all that, the same exact problem remains that prompted me to start this to begin with.  When opening a graphic in Konqueror, it shows as 64x64 pixels and the display is blank.  When opening a graphic in Kuickshow, it displays the correct dimensions in the title bar and the window is about the right size to display the graphic, but it's displayed as all black.  I can open any graphic in GIMP without trouble, so I'm confident that it's not a problem with the files.

Any ideas of what else I could try???  Like I said, it used to work fine - no idea what caused it to malfunction in this way.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Paste the output:
[CMD=]$ kuickshow --version[/CMD]


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like I should have just lived with it... not only did I not fix the problem, but I now have to recompile libreoffice because it was compiled with a different version of libpng.  The graphics in pidgin are all broken link Xs, and various places in KDE have similar.    Going to keep chasing problems and would appreciate any advice as like I said, the original problem hasn't changed.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 23, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> Paste the output:
> [CMD=]$ kuickshow --version[/CMD]




```
kuickshow --version
Qt: 3.3.8
KDE: 3.5.10
KuickShow: 0.8.13
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2012)

What happens if you run kuickshow from command line? Any output?


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 23, 2012)

That's interesting...


```
kuickshow

GIF-LIB error: Wrong record type detected.
```

Also, a file selection type interface is displayed.  When opening a file in it, they display as garbled rather than black.  Resolution is again correctly identified and the window sized appropriately.


On a side-note, I recompiled/reinstalled pidgin and still have all broken-image Xs showing where there are supposed to be graphics.  Think it's all connected and fixing whatever base problem there is will resolve all of them, but that's just a gut feeling.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 23, 2012)

Found a bug on KDE from 2004 that refers to this problem.  (Have to use google cache version as I'm unable to connect to bugs.kde.org at present.)  There are a few solutions suggested in the comments area, but none seem to be applicable to my situation.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Is a decoding error reported from the GIF-LIB library:


> D_GIF_ERR_WRONG_RECORD
> 
> Message printed using PrintGifError: "Wrong record type detected" Each record in a GIF file has a special identifier in its header. If the record has an unrecognized identifier, this error is generated.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 23, 2012)

So what would cause it to pop up when I opened a jpeg, gif, whatever?

I did notice that the preview pane in kuickshow (when opened by itself) displays the image correctly; it's only when I double-click to open the full-size image that it shows junk.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Paste your ~/.kde/share/config/kuickshowrc, maybe you have something wrong.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here it is, though I really think with all the broken image links in pidgin, konqueror not showing images correctly, and kde having junk graphics here & there that it's something at a lower level than kuickshow itself.


```
[Filebrowser]
ColumnOrder=0,1,2,3,4,5
ColumnWidths=262,79,126,124,93,91
Separate Directories=false
Show Preview=true
Show hidden files=false
Sort by=Name
Sort case insensitively=true
Sort directories first=true
Sort reversed=false
SortAscending=true
SortColumn=0
View Style=Simple

[KFileDialog Settings]
Automatic Preview=true

[KPrinter Settings]
ApplicationOptions=app-kuickshow-blackwhite,false,app-kuickshow-printFilename,true,app-kuickshow-scale,false,app-kuickshow-scale-height-pixels,1,app-kuickshow-scale-unit,Millimeters,app-kuickshow-scale-width-pixels,1,app-kuickshow-shrinkToFit,true
DialogReduced=true
PrintCommand[$e]=
Printer=Brother_HL-5040

[MainWindow]
Height 900=399
Width 1440=412

[MainWindow Toolbar address_bar]
IconText=IconOnly
Index=1
Offset=-1

[MainWindow Toolbar mainToolBar]
Index=0
Offset=-1

[SessionSettings]
CurrentDirectory[$e]=file://$HOME/Graphics/
OpenImagesInActiveWindow=true
```


Edit - I moved that file to another location and started kuickshow again.  No more giflib error, but still shows crap instead of the graphics.  Doesn't matter whether I open a PNG, GIF, JPG, TIFF, etc.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Nothing strange in kuickshowrc.

Run this script:
[CMD=]$ pkg_libchk[/CMD]


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Reinstall x11-toolkits/qt33, but check /usr/ports/UPDATING to do it properly. 

[CMD=]$ less "+/20100205" /usr/ports/UPDATING[/CMD]



> 20100205:
> AFFECTS: users of Qt 3 and KDE 3
> AUTHOR: itetcu@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



But first, paste the output of running pkg_libchk.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, so my system has been busy and I'm worse off now than I was before.

pkg_libchk revealed a great many missing dependencies on libogg - while sound related, I figured it couldn't be good to have any dependency problems, so I updated it as per /usr/ports/UPDATING - queue another rebuild of KDE.  So that gets done and I restart X - problem (not surprisingly) still there.

During all this compiling, I bought stuff and had to update my monthly purchase spreadsheet, so I tried starting LibreOffice, but got an error that indicated that it was built against an old version of some library - great, so I have to update libreoffice as well.  Not as easy as that though - turns out that 3.5.5 (which was current when I started this mess) doesn't compile, but it doesn't tell you that until 95% of the way through the compile.  Look on freshports and discover that 3.5.6 has been released.  After KDE was done upgrading for libogg, I update my ports tree again and compile libreoffice - compiled and installed fine, but still won't start - get the following when running from a prompt:


```
javaPathHelper: not found
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException'
```

The girls in the office are now yelling at me for not having the spreadsheet ready for them as they're reconciling all purchases tomorrow morning.

Believe it or not, updating libogg actually fixed the problems in pidgin - all the icons and smilies are working again.  (Seriously???  WTF sense does that make, updating an audio codec fixes icon display problems?!???)

I also tried what you posted - moving the shared library, compiling, moving it back, then upgrading using portmaster - and it had no effect whatsoever on the problem; Kuickshow and Konqueror still don't display images.


If it weren't so utterly frustrating, this would almost be funny... start out trying to fix a simple image display problem that really doesn't matter much and end up not only recompiling about everything in my system, but also making functional portions of it that are important to me unusable. 



BTW - current output of pkg_libchk:


```
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbc.so
gvfs-1.6.6_1: /usr/local/libexec/gvfsd-cdda misses libcdio_paranoia.so.0
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbc.so
libreoffice-3.5.6: /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/libofficebean.so misses libjawt.so
```


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

I also don't entirely understand why it misses libz.so.4:


```
find /usr/local/lib -name libz.so.4 -print
/usr/local/lib/compat/libz.so.4
```

That's the only missing library pkg_libchk revealed that exists on my system that I've been able to find though.


Right now, I've got to find a way to get LibreOffice working again...


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 28, 2012)

```
javaPathHelper: not found
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException'
```

You need re-create a new user profile, moving folder .config/libreoffice/, restart LibreOffice to re-create a new user profile.


```
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbc.so
gvfs-1.6.6_1: /usr/local/libexec/gvfsd-cdda misses libcdio_paranoia.so.0
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27: /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbc.so
libreoffice-3.5.6: /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/libofficebean.so misses libjawt.so
```

You have 5 packages that have dependencies that are out of sync to fix check http://networking.ringofsaturn.com/Unix/usinglibchk.php


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> ```
> javaPathHelper: not found
> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException'
> ```
> ...



No-go.  I'd found a reference to this online and already tried it with ~/.libreoffice - didn't know there was another config directory under ~/.config/libreoffice until reading your post.  Blew away both and re-launched libreoffice only to get the same error message.  




			
				cpu82 said:
			
		

> ```
> diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
> diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/bin/unpack200 misses libz.so.4
> diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_17: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/amd64/libJdbcOdbc.so misses libodbcinst.so
> ...



Doing so now.  Wonder why libreoffice has something missing when I just compiled it...


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, I fixed all the problems reported by pkg_libchk - most were done by manually creating symbolic links in /usr/local/lib to wherever else the files were actually located on my system; updating the ports didn't work to fix it.  (Except gvfs-1.6.6_1 - that worked.)  I also installed libodbc++ to resolve those dependencies.

Original problem of graphics not showing right in Kuickshow/Konqueror remains unaffected.



Also, here's the output from starting libreoffice calc:


```
%rm -rf .config/libreoffice;localc
javaPathHelper: not found
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException'
%rm -rf .config/libreoffice;truss localc
__sysctl(0x7fffffffe0f0,0x2,0x7fffffffe10c,0x7fffffffe100,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,656,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34365296640 (0x80054d000)
munmap(0x80054d000,656)                          = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffe160,0x2,0x800656648,0x7fffffffe158,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,32768,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34365296640 (0x80054d000)
issetugid(0x80054e015,0x800547ce4,0x800662d30,0x800662d00,0x6331,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
open("/etc/libmap.conf",O_RDONLY,0666)           ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints",O_RDONLY,057)    = 3 (0x3)
read(3,"Ehnt\^A\0\0\0\M^@\0\0\0\M-B\0\0"...,128) = 128 (0x80)
lseek(3,0x80,SEEK_SET)                           = 128 (0x80)
read(3,"/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/u"...,194) = 194 (0xc2)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
access("/lib/libedit.so.7",0)                    = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libedit.so.7",O_RDONLY,031262440)     = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=2143256,size=111976,blksize=16384 }) = 0 (0x0)
pread(0x3,0x800655500,0x1000,0x0,0x101010101010101,0x8080808080808080) = 4096 (0x1000)
mmap(0x0,1159168,PROT_NONE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON|MAP_NOCORE,-1,0x0) = 34366435328 (0x800663000)
mmap(0x800663000,94208,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE,3,0x0) = 34366435328 (0x800663000)
mmap(0x80077a000,16384,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED,3,0x17000) = 34367578112 (0x80077a000)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
access("/lib/libncurses.so.8",0)                 = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libncurses.so.8",O_RDONLY,031262440)  = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=2143239,size=319496,blksize=16384 }) = 0 (0x0)
pread(0x3,0x800655500,0x1000,0x0,0x101010101010101,0x8080808080808080) = 4096 (0x1000)
mmap(0x0,1363968,PROT_NONE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON|MAP_NOCORE,-1,0x0) = 34367594496 (0x80077e000)
mmap(0x80077e000,278528,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE,3,0x0) = 34367594496 (0x80077e000)
mmap(0x8008c1000,40960,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED,3,0x43000) = 34368917504 (0x8008c1000)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
access("/lib/libc.so.7",0)                       = 0 (0x0)
open("/lib/libc.so.7",O_RDONLY,031262440)        = 3 (0x3)
fstat(3,{ mode=-r--r--r-- ,inode=2143234,size=1295416,blksize=16384 }) = 0 (0x0)
pread(0x3,0x800655500,0x1000,0x0,0x101010101010101,0x8080808080808080) = 4096 (0x1000)
mmap(0x0,2367488,PROT_NONE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON|MAP_NOCORE,-1,0x0) = 34368958464 (0x8008cb000)
mmap(0x8008cb000,1081344,PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_NOCORE,3,0x0) = 34368958464 (0x8008cb000)
mmap(0x800ad3000,126976,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED,3,0x108000) = 34371088384 (0x800ad3000)
mprotect(0x800af2000,110592,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE) = 0 (0x0)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
sysarch(0x81,0x7fffffffe1e0,0x800552188,0x0,0xffffffffffa75550,0x8008e6e78) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,2160,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34365329408 (0x800555000)
munmap(0x800555000,2160)                         = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,2064,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34365329408 (0x800555000)
munmap(0x800555000,2064)                         = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,10112,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34365329408 (0x800555000)
munmap(0x800555000,10112)                        = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,43696,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34365329408 (0x800555000)
munmap(0x800555000,43696)                        = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,0x0,0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffe170,0x2,0x520140,0x7fffffffe168,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,0x0,0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,0x0,0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK,SIGHUP|SIGINT|SIGQUIT|SIGKILL|SIGPIPE|SIGALRM|SIGTERM|SIGURG|SIGSTOP|SIGTSTP|SIGCONT|SIGCHLD|SIGTTIN|SIGTTOU|SIGIO|SIGXCPU|SIGXFSZ|SIGVTALRM|SIGPROF|SIGWINCH|SIGINFO|SIGUSR1|SIGUSR2,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK,0x0,0x0)                 = 0 (0x0)
getpid()                                         = 27193 (0x6a39)
geteuid()                                        = 1001 (0x3e9)
getppid()                                        = 27192 (0x6a38)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffdd30,0x2,0x800af7cc8,0x7fffffffdd28,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffdc50,0x2,0x7fffffffdbe0,0x7fffffffdc48,0x8009c5620,0xc) = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffdbe0,0x2,0x800af7ed0,0x7fffffffdca8,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
readlink("/etc/malloc.conf",0x7fffffffdd50,1024) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
issetugid(0x8009c42d9,0x7fffffffdd50,0xffffffffffffffff,0x0,0x2,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
break(0x600000)                                  = 0 (0x0)
__sysctl(0x7fffffffe010,0x2,0x7fffffffe02c,0x7fffffffe020,0x0,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
mmap(0x0,2097152,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34371325952 (0x800b0d000)
mmap(0x800d0d000,995328,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34373423104 (0x800d0d000)
munmap(0x800b0d000,995328)                       = 0 (0x0)
getuid()                                         = 1001 (0x3e9)
geteuid()                                        = 1001 (0x3e9)
getgid()                                         = 1001 (0x3e9)
getegid()                                        = 1001 (0x3e9)
open("/usr/local/bin/localc",O_RDONLY,037777764430) = 3 (0x3)
fcntl(3,F_DUPFD,0xa)                             = 10 (0xa)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
fcntl(10,F_SETFD,FD_CLOEXEC)                     = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGINT,0x0,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGINT,{ 0x4169f0 SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGINT,0x0,{ 0x4169f0 SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGINT,{ 0x4169f0 0x0 ss_t },0x0)      = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,0x0,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,{ 0x4169f0 SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,0x0,{ 0x4169f0 SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGQUIT,{ 0x4169f0 0x0 ss_t },0x0)     = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGTERM,0x0,{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t })      = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGTERM,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL 0x0 ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGWINCH,0x0,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
sigaction(SIGWINCH,{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t },{ SIG_DFL SA_RESTART ss_t }) = 0 (0x0)
__getcwd("/home/jim",256)                        = 0 (0x0)
read(10,"#!/bin/sh\n/usr/local/lib/libreo"...,1023) = 65 (0x41)
fork()                                           = 27205 (0x6a45)
getpgrp()                                        = 27192 (0x6a38)
javaPathHelper: not found
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::ucb::InteractiveAugmentedIOException'
wait4(0xffffffff,0x7fffffffe54c,0x2,0x0,0x0,0x800c00000) = 27205 (0x6a45)
read(10,0x5226a0,1023)                           = 0 (0x0)
process exit, rval = 134
```

I'm currently running another compile of libreoffice, this time with portmaster so it'll re-compile/install 260+ ports, in the hopes that it will help.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 28, 2012)

After running truss /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin, I see the following near the end:


```
mmap(0x0,32768,PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE,MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANON,-1,0x0) = 34366226432 (0x800630000)
issetugid(0x800631015,0x80062ace4,0x800745d30,0x800745d00,0x6331,0x0) = 0 (0x0)
open("/etc/libmap.conf",O_RDONLY,0666)           ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("$ORIGIN/libuno_sal.so.3",0)              ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("$ORIGIN/../ure-link/lib/libuno_sal.so.3",0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
open("/var/run/ld-elf.so.hints",O_RDONLY,034712440) = 3 (0x3)
read(3,"Ehnt\^A\0\0\0\M^@\0\0\0\M-B\0\0"...,128) = 128 (0x80)
lseek(3,0x80,SEEK_SET)                           = 128 (0x80)
read(3,"/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/u"...,194) = 194 (0xc2)
close(3)                                         = 0 (0x0)
access("/lib/libuno_sal.so.3",0)                 ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/lib/libuno_sal.so.3",0)             ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/lib/compat/libuno_sal.so.3",0)      ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/libuno_sal.so.3",0)       ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/compat/libuno_sal.so.3",0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/gegl-0.1/libuno_sal.so.3",0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/graphviz/libuno_sal.so.3",0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/libxul/libuno_sal.so.3",0) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/nss/libuno_sal.so.3",0)   ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/pth/libuno_sal.so.3",0)   ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/local/lib/qt4/libuno_sal.so.3",0)   ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/lib/libuno_sal.so.3",0)                 ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
access("/usr/lib/libuno_sal.so.3",0)             ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: write(2,"/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: ",22)               = 22 (0x16)
Shared object "libuno_sal.so.3" not found, required by "soffice.bin"write(2,"Shared object "libuno_sal.so.3" "...,68) = 68 (0x44)

write(2,"\n",1)                                  = 1 (0x1)
process exit, rval = 1

%locate libuno_sal.so.3
/usr/local/lib/libreoffice/ure/lib/libuno_sal.so.3
```

I was able to make it shut up about one of them by creating a symbolic link to it in /usr/lib, but surely this isn't the solution???


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 29, 2012)

Of course, symlinking will probably introduce more and stranger errors, but will work.

I installed editors/libreoffice with this configuration options:

```
# /usr/ports/editors/libreoffice]$ make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for libreoffice-3.5.6:
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     GNOME=off: GNOME Desktop support
     GTK2=on: GTK+2 GUI toolkit support
     GTK3=off: GTK+3 GUI toolkit support
     JAVA=off: Add java support (XML Filters, macros)
     KDE4=off: KDE4 Desktop support
     MMEDIA=off: Enable multimedia backend for impress
     PGSQL=off: Build with PostgreSQL-SDBC driver
     SDK=off: Build with SDK
     SVG=on: SVG image format support
     SYSTRAY=off: Enable systemtray quickstarter
     WEBDAV=off: Enable webdav protocol
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```
And works fine.


----------



## kpa (Aug 29, 2012)

Libreoffice is probably bypassing the registration of shared libraries and uses dlopen(3) with a full path to the library at run time, that's why pkg_libchk(1) shows them as missing. Quote from the manual page:


```
NOTES
     Some packages like OpenOffice or Java environments always miss some
     libraries, this is because they have their own ways of finding libraries.

     This output can be supressed by adding the following lines to the file
     /etc/libmap.conf:

	   # Clean up pkg_libchk output.
	   [libofficebean.so]
	   libjawt.so	   libc.so

	   [libJdbcOdbc.so]
	   libodbcinst.so  libc.so
	   libodbc.so	   libc.so
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 29, 2012)

About @kpa post, see that article for more information.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, portmaster finally got done compiling/installing all 266 ports from the portmaster -f libreoffice command I ran in an attempt to fix LO.  Not only do I still have the same problem when trying to start it, the same problem exists with Konqueror/Kuickshow being unable to display graphics and now my screensaver no longer works either.  (Locks the screen at whatever happened to be displayed on it - doing awesome here...)

Assuming nobody else has better ideas, my plan is to start portmaster -a before I leave and if it doesn't work to fix the problems, I'm going to thank myself for leaving one drive out of the mirror after I got the system up and going and simply revert to where I was when it was first installed.  (Assuming I figure out how to do it without nuking everything.)

I can definitely see why FreeBSD is regarded as being awesome for servers - I love it on all the servers I have it on.  I can also understand why it's regarded as not being so hot for desktops - been mucking around with this for days and am worse off now than I was before!


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 5, 2012)

portmaster -a finally got done after compiling (& waiting at the block screens) all weekend and yesterday.  Screen saver started working again, but LibreOffice still won't start.  Graphics display is still completely borked as well, which is what started the whole mess when I stupidly tried to fix it.  (I should know by now that the software in ports isn't exactly reliable... seems like stuff is committed to the tree with little to no testing and situations like this are the result.  )

I have 3 drives in my system, each split into 2 partitions.  The majority of each is dedicated to a raidz ZFS on /home and the rest is UFS for /   I'm using gmirror to keep the first 2 / partitions in sync.  The third drive's / partition was removed from the mirror shortly after my system was functional.  Would I be correct in thinking that if I booted from a CD and simply copied all files from the third drive's / to the first that it would revert my system to that point in time, undoing all of the changes (except to /home which is on ZFS) and making it work as it did then?  I *cannot* lose the information in /home, but haven't been able to back it up with ZFS without locking up the system either.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Sep 14, 2012)

LibreOffice is now up and running.  The solution was to run make WITH_GCC=yes and then make WITH_GCC=yes install in the port directory.

I'm giving up on the original graphic display issue - not only do I not think it's worth all the time/effort/hardship I've put into it so far, but I'm scared of breaking something else.


----------

